# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Paper Underlay....Contain Asbestos ?

## pau1

I'm in the process of Polishing the floorboards in my Kitchen.  I ripped up the old lino and the masonite underneath then came across a layer of another older underlay.  It seems to be a paper/cardboard substance (see pic).  It was already half ripped off so I merrily got stuck into the rest of it with the floor scraper, then started getting the tougher glued down bits off with the belt sander.  About a 1/4 of the way in and with the room already full of dust it suddenly occured to me that this is a 1950's house and maybe this green paper stuff contains asbestos:eek:   What are the chances of it containing asbestos?  Did they use asbestos in this papery type of underlay.  I know they used it in old floor tyles and cement sheeting etc   If anyone has any ideas either way, I'd love to hear them.

----------


## Ian007

Pau1, while I dont know, I have a mate coming over on thursday night for dinner who's family business is asbestos ID, so I will get him to look at photo and let you  know what he said.  
Cheers Ian  :Smilie:

----------


## Bluegum

Only trouble with looking at the product it cannot always mean that asbestos could be present.  IMO the only way to be safe and sure is to get it tested.  At least that way you will know exactly what you are dealing with and then how to dispose of it.

----------


## pau1

Does anyone know a place where I can get the stuff tested for asbestos ? (pref Eastern Suburbs Melb).  If anyone has had this done, how much does it cost?

----------


## Bluegum

Pau1, 
  I reckon best bet would be the yellow pages under asbestos.  I had some sampled in Brisbane through a company who normally charge around $60 for a test.  I was lucky and mine was done for free as I know the bloke who is one of the inspectors.

----------


## markharrison

I would not be surprised if there was. I know that asbestos was commonly used in linoleum floor tiles, and all sorts of other surprising and novel uses.  
You're a smart man stopping and thinking.

----------


## Ian007

Pau1,
Ian asked me to take a look at your photo. 
paper backing doesnt tend to contain asbestos but no one can give you a certain analysis unless they have a look under the microscope. 
DEMS Consultants
364 Halifax St 
Adelaide
5000 
we do Asbestos Analysis and our contact number is 08 8232 1844
you could post a sample if you wish about the size of a 10 cent piece is all we need, make sure you get all the layers and wrap it in glad wrap then in the envelope, we charge $35.00 including GST which includes a written report. 
Regards Tim Ellis  :Smilie:

----------


## elcheapo

I read somewhere that we are getting hysterical over asbestos for no real good reason. 
I actually believe  it may be true. 
Asbestos was commonly used in so many places, so many uses, so many people used it yet those that suffered worse from it were people that were exposed everyday in a workplace environment. They compared to cigarette smoking. If someone smokes everday they have more chance of lung cancer than someone who just gets a wiff of it 2 or 3 times in their life. 
However they cannot guarantee so we pay a lot of money to prevent disease when so many other health problems actually have higher risk but fear makes the public money go into a lesser risk. 
Hope I made sense.

----------


## markharrison

> I read somewhere that we are getting hysterical over asbestos for no real good reason. 
>  I actually believe  it may be true.

   Are you saying that the hoi polloi (myself included) are getting too hysterical or not?   

> Asbestos was commonly used in so many places, so many uses, so many people used it yet those that suffered worse from it were people that were exposed everyday in a workplace environment. They compared to cigarette smoking. If someone smokes everday they have more chance of lung cancer than someone who just gets a wiff of it 2 or 3 times in their life. 
>  However they cannot guarantee so we pay a lot of money to prevent disease when so many other health problems actually have higher risk but fear makes the public money go into a lesser risk. 
>  Hope I made sense.

   Sorry but you don't make sense. Especially given the original context of this discussion where pau1 was using a *BELT SANDER* and generating dust. 
Do you have some expertise on this topic that you want to share?

----------


## pau1

Thanks for all your help guys.  I'll probably get a sample tested just for piece of mind.   
Elcheapo, yes I may be being a little paranoid but I'd rather spend $35 and find out that it's just cardboard than be an "elcheapo"  save my $35 and find out in 20 years that the cloud of dust floating around in my kitchen was full of asbestos and my family now have to watch me die a painfull death. 
BTW the average suburbanite has Millions of Asbestos fibres in their lungs.....I don't want anymore  than that if I have choice in the matter.

----------


## TomElkijar

Hi Pau1
I am now in the same boat.
We started to remove some old 9x9 vinyl tiles stuck to a nice timber floor and then heard they may contain asbestos, so we contacted a Victorian Worksafe approved removalist. They pulled up & removed the tiles safely but left quite a bit of black sticky paper stuff behind. I asked the direct question "Is it safe, is all asbestos gone?", they said "Yes". I guess I can only assume they have to know their stuff???
Your photo looks pretty much like mine (attached). I was thinking to get it tested but I am interested if your one actually had asbestos in it?
Ta - Tom

----------


## Trav

I just found some asbestos in my house in an underlay to tiles. Tested and found it to be nasty stuff - green, white and brown asbestos. Needless to say, I had it prefessionally removed. We had the whole house inspected while we were at it. Two tests plus an inspection cost us about $150.  
My grandad died of asbestosis, so I reckon it is worth watching out for. Hi was a boilermaker though and lived in Perth where asbestos is as common as sand.  
Trav

----------

